# Hog huntin video (Warning not for the faint of heart!))



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

A link to a really good video of bulldawgs at work.
(Warning graphic) 
Mod's I hope its ok to post this link, If not Delete it please!
big boar video video by dylanroly - Photobucket


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

i was going to comment on the fact that my dog mooses sire was a boar catcher..but that is the most awefull thing i have watched in a long time.why couldnt he just have shot the hog?jesus christ!


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Most hog huntin with dogs require a knife, Dogs can accidentally get shot. That was actually a pretty fast kill!
I see no problem with bacon! I eat bacon, Do you?
Hunting requires an animal to die, If that disturbed you and ruined your day, you prolly shouldn't have click on the link!


----------



## jeepfreak (Jun 19, 2009)

wow !!! dude that was awsome !!! thanks for sharing !!!!!1


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

pimpidypimp said:


> Most hog huntin with dogs require a knife, Dogs can accidentally get shot. That was actually a pretty fast kill!
> I see no problem with bacon! I eat bacon, Do you?
> Hunting requires an animal to die, If that disturbed you and ruined your day, you prolly shouldn't have click on the link!


i have no problem what SO ever killing an animal..im an avid hunter myself.having said that,ive been on quiet a few hog hunts,and ive NEVER witnessed them killing it with a knife.why does it have to suffer?thats all im saying ......maybe im just too kind hearted i guess........


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I counted 35 seconds after he pulled the knife before the hog was dead. Using a gun is not instant either! Unless its a head shot! But with hogs you have to get them right between the eyes or they will suffer! Its a lot easier said than done, especially when fightin two Bulldawgs!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

pimpidypimp said:


> I counted 35 seconds after he pulled the knife before the hog was dead. Using a gun is not instant either! Unless its a head shot! But with hogs you have to get them right between the eyes or they will suffer! Its a lot easier said than done, especially when fightin two Bulldawgs!


i guess so...either way..they did do an awesome job of bringing it down


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool Video, That was a pretty picture perfect tag. Nice when they go that way.


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

That was an awesome video...I would love to do something like that with my boy....how did you track the hog though.....I've never been hog hunting but how did you get to the point where the dogs get on the boar for you to take him down? Do you bait them and wait or do you have the dogs track them..I live in central Texas now and I think hog hunting is plentiful....let me know I'd love to know more! And I totally agree with the use of a knife over a gun...you wouldn't want any friendly fire with those two dogs doing work like that!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey that's a way of life down here...God put those animals here for a reason. before ppl went to super markets, how do you think they got their food? they either kill it or grow it. watching stuff like that , JMO is nature at it's finiest. both animals were doing what God intended them to do even if we weren't around. hey, a dogs gotta eat...or maybe i'm just a country girl. .....


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> thats horrible. you guys are against dog fighting but your for your dogs killing other innocent animals? come on. huntings so wrong and should be illegal.


You have got to be joking....there is nothing similar between hunting and dog fighting

1. Hunting is the primary tool in keeping species in check....without hunting..animals like boar and deer would run rampant, creating a large population that would be hard to manage by the communities who these animals are encrouching on.

2. Fighting animals against each other is cruel because you are using the animals to hurt each other for one's personal benifit. With hunting you are using an animal (usually a working dog) who has been bred from a line of animals that have traditionally been used to hunt. The pet isnt being hurt, but it is performing an act that is well within its breed's heritage.

3. Many people hunt for food and that boar could be providing sustenance for a family as well as the working dogs who helped take him down. I guess we should just take the standard liberal approach and replace hunting for food with food stamps and welfare (Heavy Sarcasm Intended)

So before you go all PETA on us, have an open mind! Just because you
think hunting is bad, doesn't mean that it is!

Grow up, are you going to call a soldier an animal just because he's been to war and performed his job? NO! So, don't call hunters and their working dogs cruel for performing their job! Don't hate because you don't understand!
3.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Stodknocker said:


> That was an awesome video...I would love to do something like that with my boy....how did you track the hog though.....I've never been hog hunting but how did you get to the point where the dogs get on the boar for you to take him down? Do you bait them and wait or do you have the dogs track them..I live in central Texas now and I think hog hunting is plentiful....let me know I'd love to know more! And I totally agree with the use of a knife over a gun...you wouldn't want any friendly fire with those two dogs doing work like that!


Usually we'll use a tracker that finds the hogs and bays them up (Barking and keeping them in one spot) until we get there with the catch dog or dogs, but sometimes we just use RCD's (running catch dogs) if there are alot of hogs in the area and close by I will usually use two or three good bulldawgs that get along with each other as RCD's


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

Just curious Kst0h, do you eat meat? 

And the dogs didn't kill that hog, the guy did, severed the artery and it bled out in a matter of seconds...Nice clean kill.... The dogs were jus holding it.


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> grow up? how about I hunt you? would you like that? yea i didnt think so. ill come into your house when your not expecting it with a knife, gun and mabye 2 dogs and well see how you do!
> 
> in some cases dog fighting is for sport and guess what hunting is to!
> 
> ...


Ya the main difference is that dog fighting is illegal (and should be for obvious reasons) but hunting is not only how this country was founded but is a useful tool in keeping certain species in check. I don't even hunt, I'm just playing devil's advocate. Someone needs to though because you obviously have not looked at both sides of the line here!


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> huntings wrong. once again. your chasing down animals who have no idea its comming and killing them. what a accomplishment!


Hunting and fishing is the way many people survive in this world. Rather than going to the local supermarket, many people rely on hunting and fishing to supply them food. Sure you can buy your meat in a store, but you should look up the way they treat the animals before it gets there. Ever researched factory farming?

I do agree with you that hunting for sport is wrong, but the video didn't exactly say what he was going to use the pig for?

Plus, I think that the video was posted on the site to show the strength and game of the breed.  JMO


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm from New Hampshire and not from the south where I go to college but I have the ability to see both sides and use common sense. Alright so when you go out and get your rueben sandwhich, realize that meat came from somewhere! No matter if it's farm raised, which is more cruel in my opinion, or hunted its still being killed. I guess you just hate all meat then!


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> Hunting and fishing is the way many people survive in this world. Rather than going to the local supermarket, many people rely on hunting and fishing to supply them food. Sure you can buy your meat in a store, but you should look up the way they treat the animals before it gets there. Ever researched factory farming?
> 
> I do agree with you that hunting for sport is wrong, but the video didn't exactly say what he was going to use the pig for?
> 
> Plus, I think that the video was posted on the site to show the strength and game of the breed.  JMO


i do understand that. let me make my self more clear, i think hunting for sport is wrong.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

Bulldoggin said:


> Just curious Kst0h, do you eat meat?
> 
> And the dogs didn't kill that hog, the guy did, severed the artery and it bled out in a matter of seconds...Nice clean kill.... The dogs were jus holding it.


yes i do, but look at the last post i made.

hunting for sport is wrong. i eat meat BUT i dont kill animals for fun. theres a difference.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

dang i seen one about that size the other day going to work they are all over GA man that would make some killer BBQ in my smoker


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> i think shooting a animal its completey unfair. and also letting 2 dogs bascially kill it and then running over and stabbing its? also unfair.
> 
> i don't know how someone can show pride in hanging a animals head in there house or something along those lines. you just killed a defenseless animal! good job!


If you are so against it then you should not have watched the video. I know it's an open forum but DO NOT SPOIL this thread because you do not like hunting. Can't others just enjoy the fact that those are some great catch dogs? I really hope you do not eat meat because if you do how do you think they kill what you eat? You think it's more human? Get over it, hug a tree, kiss your dog, and don't ruin this thread for the rest of us

Great dogs and video I love watching dogs at work. Hog hunting is big in Hawaii and my husband was fortunate enough to go hunting a time or two with the natives. They use knifes as well because you do not want to shoot the dogs.
We were just talking about hog hunting on GD and here is a great discovery special about how towns are being over run with hogs and hog hunters are helping control the population.


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> yes i do, but look at the last post i made.
> 
> hunting for sport is wrong. i eat meat BUT i dont kill animals for fun. theres a difference.


yeah I do not agree with hunting for sport, but I would bet alot of paychecks that that hog has provided some excellent BBQing by now.

If those had of been my dogs, my freezer would have said thankyou !


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

luoozer said:


> thats anough, just stop posting in this thread. theres no reason for people to end up getting banned for something as silly as a video. :hammer: anough is anough everyone.


i know i know, it was just something i wanted to say,
plus it was a response to here response.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

kstr0h said:


> i know i know, it was just something i wanted to say,
> plus it was a response to here response.


i understand, when your upset your upset,and things get said. but theres no point in causing trouble and ending up getting suspended/banned. this is one of the better, well organized and knowledgeable site/forum ive come across with lots of information. dont ruin it for yourself and others.

someone (mod) should go through and clean this up quick.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

kstr0h said:


> um or it was just something that i had to get off my chest. i orignally started in this thread by stating how i feel about hunting.


true , you did, but you dont see past the point of your own nose to agree to disagree...you didn't have to go there (bashing hunting and calling out ppl's God) ...and you did.. 
a mod really needs to jump in here!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice vid Pimp! Your was good to performance lol! Man that first one sure was a BIG pig! Nice dogs all around.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Good looking catch dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

kstr0h said:


> thats horrible. you guys are against dog fighting but your for your dogs killing other innocent animals? come on. hunting for sport should be illegal.


It is a assumption that everyone here is against dog fighting.Personally i believe there are people who cling to the dream of a rustic hard nosed working dog,no matter the consequences.
I don't believe in talking openly or promoting dog fighting seeing as that it's a felony,but there are far worse thing's going down with this breed than dog fighting such as breeding for color over function,byb,puppy mills and the medias representation of a dog used only by thugs to further there lame ass ego.jmo.
THERE Are people breeding and selecting dog's for there original purpose and remember,this is what created a vary stable dog that lacked many of the fearfull,unhealthy traits we see common today in this breed that has resulted in countless issues and flooded the papers with reports of attacks[many times misidentified,not always mind you].


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

belindabone said:


> i have no problem what SO ever killing an animal..im an avid hunter myself.having said that,ive been on quiet a few hog hunts,and ive NEVER witnessed them killing it with a knife.why does it have to suffer?thats all im saying ......maybe im just too kind hearted i guess........


who cares what happened to the hog,you think factory farms are a pleasure cruise for the animals looked in thoses,i assure you it is not.animals must die to reach your plate,and death is not a beautiful dream world for any creature.if it bothers you go vegitarian,theres nothing wrong with that,it's a personal choice,but eating meat and objecting to the way the animals are killed is hypocritcal at best.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

thats is absulutly awsome...i wanna do that w my two but mostly dear around here


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

WOW! thats alittle disturbing but its better than seeing him with 10 badly placed arrows sticking in him. but heres my real opinion......
to see 2 bulldogs working so intensly to complete there task is the next best thing to bacon. hats off to the handler and the amazing dogs. 
I beleive its the law that if you use dogs for hoggin you must use a knife to dispatch that tastey pig


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

personally i didn't care for the video, but i can definitely see what people like in it. the dogs were completely focused on their task that their owner set them to do, and they definitely accomplished it.

and i wish a mod would get it over with and just ban kstr0h. cuz we all know its coming, all this person does is cause problems in all these durned threads. we don't care about your views on god, and i don't think we care about your views on pitties either, so go away. -_-


----------



## H224thGenSedan (Jun 15, 2009)

Those dogs worked great together. Alot of strength and stamina between them to keep that hog in place. Nice work and great dogs.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

redog said:


> WOW! thats alittle disturbing but its better than seeing him with 10 badly placed arrows sticking in him. but heres my real opinion......
> to see 2 bulldogs working so intensly to complete there task is the next best thing to bacon. hats off to the handler and the amazing dogs.
> I beleive its the law that if you use dogs for hoggin you must use a knife to dispatch that tastey pig


Great post


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I havent posted in a while but that was a great video. Thanks for sharing that. I grew up hunting hogs because they tore up our fields and it was meat we didn't have to buy. I have a am bully nowadays but I would love to have a few good catch dogs


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Those boars are not suppose to be here, I watched a show on that actually...and they are starting to get out of hand. I don't agree with any slow death, and to me 35 seconds is probably VERY slow to that poor animal and it is because of humans that they have become out of control...but it has to be dealt with and that was a good job by the dogs. I agree with hunting only if it is for food or population control...and I know this will ruffle feathers, but by food I mean you have no other way to eat hahah. I am not a vegetarian tho and the way livestock is killed is often no better. I just couldn't look down the barrel of a gun at a deer...those eyes melt my heart! If I could be a vegetarian I probably would..I tried..and I failed..stupid steak smell.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wow, interesting how a thread about hog hunting turned into a debate about God and an unofficial vote on banning a member...hmmm.

Personally, it was interesting to see those dogs at work, however I think hunting for the purpose of putting food on the table is a LOT different than hunting for the purpose of having a trophy on your wall and the _thrill_ of killing something. They aren't always mutually exclusive, and hunting simply for the thrill of the kill is a bit disturbing to me.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

couldn't agree more with Carriana!


----------

